# Bessacarr E530: Where to put the TV - 2007/8 models ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have a 2007 Bessacarr E530. At the moment we keep our 15 inch LCD square screen Bush TV, in a purpose-made padded bag in the big side cupboard. We'd like to fix it somewhere permanently but are not sure where. We usually watch it from the swivelled cab seats with the set on the big side worktop but are open to suggestions. There are so many places it can't go because it would foul lockers that we are interested in where others have put theirs.

I understand that the 2008 model has a TV as part of the package. Does anyone know where this is fixed ?

G


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

The 2008 has a fixing plate in the side of the van above the dresser unit for you to take the tv of the stand and fix it to the wall,what i would do is see your dealer if you want to fix this because they can call swift and get the correct place where the plate is above the dresser .
But remmeber this is 2008 vans only.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

SwiftGroup said:


> The 2008 has a fixing plate in the side of the van above the dresser unit for you to take the tv of the stand and fix it to the wall,what i would do is see your dealer if you want to fix this because they can call swift and get the correct place where the plate is above the dresser .
> But remmeber this is 2008 vans only.


Thanks very much. We'll do this. I think the 2008 layout is much the same as ours.

G


----------

